# beefheart??



## brrozzi (Sep 10, 2003)

can you buy beefheart at the store like chicken liver?? has anyone ever tried
chicken liver?? do you cook your meats or can you throw them in there raw??
thanks

brett


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Welcome aboard! For beefheart, you need to go to the butchers shop or you can go to any asian market. Its fairly cheap, like $2 for half a heart. Dont cook the meat, just feed it to your p's raw. I havent experienced chicken liver but gave my p's beef liver and they loved it. Im sure it would be fine.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I buy the frozen beefheart from my lfs. It is a little more pricey, but I know my rbp is getting the best.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Stay away from liver, it is too greasy and messes up your water. I tried it years ago and it was a real mess. Stick with hearts and gizzards, but stay away from liver.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

my fish love that stuff


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

they like it raw, plus if it is cook you will depleat some of the nutrition out of the heart.

Welcome to p-fury!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

I give my P's raw beefheart, they that sh#@!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah my rbs and rhom like bh, my comp despises it, wont even go near it...


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i feed my piranhas raw beefheart...and in order to be part of the crew i eat a couple slices raw each time too!


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

with my old p's my friend dad owns a butcher shop and what about like pig


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I went to an asian market today and bought a whole beeft heart for 1.80
I sliced it up and froze part of it and put the rest in zip locks to be fed this week. Cheap food that is so healthy for the p's. They love it and as long as you trim away the fat, I think it is very good for them, lots of protein.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> i feed my piranhas raw beefheart...and in order to be part of the crew i eat a couple slices raw each time too!


 ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------

